# Rash on Amberleah throat..



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah has had a rash on her throat, she has no fur only skin, I think when she sleeps she might sweat and causes a rash because she is all curled up. . Looks like my eczema. I wander what I can put on to prevent the rash, maybe powered? any idea. I don't see her clothes rubbing on it, my husband thinks that is why. I don't.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm poor baby. i think coconut oil may do the trick, not too sure. i know sell some stuff for them in stores and online. or it may be a hotspot?? im not too familiar with them...doe she scratch at it at all?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hmmm poor baby. i think coconut oil may do the trick, not too sure. i know sell some stuff for them in stores and online. or it may be a hotspot?? im not too familiar with them...doe she scratch at it at all?


No she doesn't scratch at all. Boy my eczema does. When I sweat my eczema get bad. So wonder if same kind of rash.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Poor Amberleah. Does it itch her? I read that putting on some baking soda mixed with water will help stop the itching so they don't make it worse and more painful for themselves. It could be an allergic reaction to something. I don't think it's her clothes either because she's been wearing all sorts of clothes for a long time right? I don't think all of a sudden her skin would get irritated by it. But you could see what happens if she doesn't wear her outfits for a few days.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

orrrr did u change ur laundrt detergent at all? does she wear collars? dont think its the same rash as u if it doesnt itch


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She could be allergic to the clothes detergent. I know I am to certain scents. I have to get one or two brands I know I am good with and keep to them or I break out in a rash. Have you changed detergents lately? Sometimes I would use them for a while, then break out. I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I use same laundry stuff, she wears no collars at all. Can I put cortisone cream on like I put on mine?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I use same laundry stuff, she wears no collars at all. Can I put cortisone cream on like I put on mine?


I wouldn't in case she decides she wants to give it a good lick. lol


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

mooberry said:


> I wouldn't in case she decides she wants to give it a good lick. lol


There is no way for her to lick it, right under her chin/throat.

ill take photo..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

It very red because I put some ( very little ) antibiotic cream on. Pic looks worse than is.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I put cortisone cream on her last night and her rash is almost gone only very little. so I put little more on.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

keep trying cortisone , if the rash gets bigger then its a fungus, and you can use any anti fungal cream for humans


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> keep trying cortisone , if the rash gets bigger then its a fungus, and you can use any anti fungal cream for humans



OK thanks..
I think when sleeps her skin wrinkles up and gets sweaty. Like I do with eczema.


----------

